# Ahpra Registration for overseas nurses



## BexsL (Mar 14, 2017)

*AHPRA headache*

I am U.K trained health practitioner currently in Australia with a job offer that was meant to commence on the 16th January 2017 in Cairns, Qld. I submitted my AHPRA application for registration in November 2016 and the application clearly states it should take 6-8 weeks.

I had to resend some documents and my proposed supervisor (I have to be on a preliminary 6 months registration before I can apply for full registration) had to resend some documents too, so there was a delay on the application. When I called I kept getting different time frames but got an email on the 14th Feb, advising a board meeting on the 23rd would discuss my application and I would receive and answer within 2-3 weeks.

Since then after numerous phone calls over the last couple of weeks and never actually being able to speak to the person dealing with my application, I received an email last Friday saying my application had been approved 'in principle' and I had to present in person with 4 ID documents including my Australian address. As the job offer is on Cairns, the AHPRA office dealing with my application is in Brisbane, QLD. I am currently residing at my sisters in Perth as I could no longer afford to stay in Cairns without any income. Therefore I went into the Perth office- bear in mind QLD is 3 hours a head. By the time I got to speak to someone that wasn't just the admin, it was 2.30 in the afternoon, therefore it was 5.30pm, offices closed in Queensland!

Already this has taken nearly 5 months and AHPRA put a time limit on the documents/certificates I have sent them with my initial application, my CORS (certificate of registration status from U.K.) expires on the 23 march (tomorrow), hence the urgency to sort this. If they don't process the 'in person' ID documents by this date, then I have to submit another one from the UK which would take weeks, plus the time frame for them to them process it.

I am absolutely at the last resort with this. I have spoken to them every day this week (saw them in person on Monday) and phoned every morning since and I have expressed the urgency that I need to get my registration and approval to work NOW, before the 23rd when my CORS expires. The phone call I made today, I was advised the person dealing with my application was away from his desk and they would put in a request to a call back within 2 business days. This never happens and besides, 2 days is not good enough, they don't seem to be even be remotely concerned that if they let it go past the 23rd I have to apply for another CORS from UK.
I have a job offer waiting on this, I am surprised if they will even keep this job offer open. The situation is more complicated in that my preliminary registration is with this particular practice, and part of the registration is to approve the supervision, if this job falls though I then need to apply for another position that will supervise and re-apply to AHPRA all over agin probably, and if it takes this long, I cannot stay here, I will have to go back to the UK.

I can see from the threads on here that nurses etc have had problems with registration and it taking months and months, I am osteopath so the process may be slightly different but is there any light at the end of the tunnel!

I have contacted Australian commissioner and Minister of Health in QLD today, I have almost given up!
Thanks


----------



## Tom and Jerry (Apr 30, 2017)

Hi everyone, need to get some information. Please help me.
I have successfully completed my IRON bridging program and lodged Ahpra application. My case officer has requested me to visit its nearest AHPRA office for ID check. I have visited AHPRA office for ID check 3 weeks ago. When I emailed my case officer to update my status of application my case officer replied me that my application is with a delegate and I will be notified once it has been approved. I am worried that why my application is with a delegate that is NMBA. Is their any complication.expat because of that my case officer from ahpra has submitted my application to NMBA delegate or for all applicants NMBA will be finalising applications. Please let me know. Ahpra has provided me letter when asking me for ID check. The letter clearly mentions that I am eligible for the registration. I am worried. Please help me. Still how many days I have to wait and is my application is complicated so Ahpra needs a decision from a delegate in NMBA. Please reply me.

Thank you.


----------



## Tom and Jerry (Apr 30, 2017)

Dear All, I have a query in regards to ahpra registration. One year ago my ahpra registration has been lapsed. I was facing 498a dowry case. So I didn't renew my AHPRA registration. Currently I have been aquitted from the court. I would like to apply for ahpra registration. I would like to know.

1. Of I reapply for ahpra registration should I need to undergo Bridging program again. 
2.what is the procedure to reapply for Ahpra registration if previously registration has been lapsed. 

I am very much tensed. Please advise. 
Thank you.


----------



## Vineethaindia (May 31, 2018)

Hi I am Vineetha from India... On 18 th March I started AHPRA process and I got a mail on 18 th May requesting an extension date till September for further process.. Could anyone can help me to identify the exact time to get the outcome... It's almost 2 months and one week over still no reply from AHPRA. Can anyone help me


----------

